# ICQ-Bike-Liste Regensburg



## KeTaNeST (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo alle zusammen!

ich bike jetzt schon eine weile mehr oder weniger alleine in Regensburg rum, konnte leider bisher nur einmal beim lovehurts treff mitfahren und suche jetzt leute zum fahren.

Da dies per fester abmachung oder emailkontakt eher langsam und schwierig von statten geht, bietet sich in meinen augen Icq geradezu an, die einfachste möglichkeit schnell mit mehreren leuten in kontakt zu treten, zumindenst online =P

also kann ja hier jeder der mag seine uni posten und dann schau mer mal!

138434578

greetz,jonas


----------



## Scoopa (29. Juli 2004)

15460022

Man könnte ja für die Regensburger mal eine eigene Seite kreieren !? Also wäre kein Problem ein Forum aufzusetzten von meiner Seite her... (wäre auch Kalender dabei in den man Termine zum Biken eintragen kann - könnte somit jeder einsehen und es wäre schnell was auf die Beine gestellt) !

Oder vielleicht auch nur eine Datenbank mit den Bikern rund um Regensburg (mail, ICQ, Telefon, o.ä.... wo sich jeder User registrieren kann und um mit den Bikern hier in der Umgebung in Kontakt zu treten)

Jetzt schau ma erst mal  wie rege die Regensburger sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KeTaNeST (29. Juli 2004)

super idee, schau mer mal ob das anklang findet, genug leute aus regensburg und umgebung sollten sich ja im forum tummeln =)


----------



## naptune (30. Juli 2004)

Scoopa schrieb:
			
		

> 15460022
> 
> Man könnte ja für die Regensburger mal eine eigene Seite kreieren !? Also wäre kein Problem ein Forum aufzusetzten von meiner Seite her... (wäre auch Kalender dabei in den man Termine zum Biken eintragen kann - könnte somit jeder einsehen und es wäre schnell was auf die Beine gestellt) !
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoopa (30. Juli 2004)

@naptune


dann tragts doch mal wieder ein. Ich fahr auch immer in der selben Gegend...hab nur in letzter Zeit kein Eintrag gesehen. Also sollte vielleicht mal wieder in der Gegend Donaustauf was gehen wäre ich dabei  

Vorschlag meinerseits war deswegen, weil ichs hier überlaufen und etwas unübersichtich finde.


----------



## naptune (30. Juli 2004)

Hi,
grundsätzlich spricht ja nix gegen deine idee mit deiner eigen website. ich denke nur wenn hier schon keiner reagiert bzw. keine bedarf an treff´s da ist wird bei einer eigenen site auch nicht besser sein.

hab für morgen was eingetragen, mal sehen wer mitfährt


----------



## Scoopa (31. Juli 2004)

hallo,

da hast Du natürlich nicht unrecht was die Resonanz betrifft. 
Ich denke jedoch mit ein wenig Mundpropaganda könnte es schon gut ankommen. Fahren ja doch meistens einige am Abend alleine durch die Gegend...
Hätte auch gedacht, dass man dort ein paar Strecken in der Region zeigt. Beschreibung, Höhenprofil, Bilder,.... Damit man auch mal auf den Geschmack kommt sich anzuschliessen  

Wie gesagt ich finds hier auf den ersten Blick schon etwas unübersichtlich und überladen. Mir solls egal sein war auch nur ein Vorschlag    Falls weiteres Interesse zu verzeichnen ist kann ich es in Angriff nehmen.

Werd mich für morgen eintragen. Treffpunkt an der Brücke vor der Hammermühle   
Bin aber etwas untrainiert im vergleich zum letzten Jahr aber sollte schon klappen   

Also freu mich bis später


----------



## stroidl (1. August 2004)

Na super - hab leider wieder mal zu spät ins Forum geschaut!!
Hätte mich gerne angeschlossen - vor allem in der Gegend...
Habe diese Bereiche beim Arber-MTB-Marathon in der 60km-Fassung kennengelernt und war wirklich begeistert!!
Welche Strecke (und wie lang..) seid ihr bei diesem genialem Wetter heute gefahren?
Vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten mal!?

Ist nächsten Samtstag eigentlich wieder mal ein Love-Hurts-Samstags-Termin.


----------



## naptune (2. August 2004)

Thiergarten 28 KM mit 830 HM + individuelle "An- und Abreise" , gell scoopa?

was gefällt dir denn dort so gut? ich bin vom thiergarten nicht begeistert. ist halt gut zum trainieren, aber sonst find ich´s in donaustauf besser.


----------



## stroidl (2. August 2004)

Naja gut die "Hohe Linie" von Tegernheim aus ist halt gut zum Einstimmen und warmfahren.
Aber die erste lange Abfahrt nach Unterlichtenwald ist schon ne geile Sache.
Leider haben wir uns dann an der Straßenkreuzung verfahren und sind leider nicht durchs angebliche schöne Otterbachtal weitergefahren sondern der Straße lang nach Brennberg bzw. Himmelthal od. so zur ersten Verpflegungsstation. 
Von dort weg durch den Wald hinauf nach Brennberg und weiter an Frauenzell vorbei zur Silbermine bis Hammermühle.
Von dort wieder rauf zum Silberweiher und Hohe Linie zurück.
War eigentlich für diese Gegend schon ne geile Tour.

Wie lange wart Ihr eigentlich unterwegs?


----------



## naptune (2. August 2004)

stroidl schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange wart Ihr eigentlich unterwegs?



weiß nicht, hab nicht auf die uhr gesehen als wir los sind.
kannst ja morgen oder am mittwoch mal mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scoopa (3. August 2004)

@naptune

Die Tour war schon super.     Über eine individuelle An- und Abreise bin ich heute dankbar   
Spüre die Tour noch in den Knochen. 
Bin heute auch wieder dabei...könnte aber sein, dass ich abkürze wenns zu anstrengend wird.


@stroidl

Hier hast das Höhenprofil vom Thiergarten. Tour war von Hammermühle nach Hammermühle. Ich war schon bei der Ankunft auf 180


----------



## KeTaNeST (3. August 2004)

Freu mich schon auf die Tour heute und immerhin schon 2 icqkontakte =)

Denke das mit der eigenen seite wäre ne super sache wenn interesse besteht, am besten einfach mal bisschen abwarten was hier so geht und dann könnten wir bei bedarf zb ne yahoo group gründen oder so...ist kein grosser aufwand und recht praktisch!


----------



## naptune (3. August 2004)

der termin heute verschiebt sich auf 17:30 h.
wer trotzdem schon um 17 h eine kleine aufwärmrunde    fahren will kann auch wie vereinbart um 17 dort sein.
bis denne


----------



## stroidl (7. August 2004)

Danke für das professionelle Profil. Schaut interessant aus!

gibt's schon einen neuen Termin - evt. für morgen oder kommende Woche? - oder ist es Euch auch zu heiß?
Bin auch bei kleineren interessanten Touren gerne dabei.
Vielleicht kann man die Touren ja entsprechend früh od. spät beginnen, um der großen Mittagshitze zu entgehen!?
Anfahrt mit PKW zu einem verkürztem Startpunkt ebenso möglich!


----------



## naptune (7. August 2004)

gibt's schon einen neuen Termin - evt. für morgen oder kommende Woche? - oder ist es Euch auch zu heiß?
[/QUOTE]

also wirklich leute....erst ist´s euch zu kalt und zu nass und zu windig und was weiß ich noch alles. jetzt lacht endlich die sonne den ganzen tag und schon ist´s wieder zu heiss  

mir ist das wetter mittlerweile völlig egal! ich fahre bei jedem Wetter.

schau mal hier nach Treffpunkt 
wir machen das jetzt immer dort aus.


----------



## stroidl (8. August 2004)

Ist ja fast schon wie bei Herbert & Schnipsi...

Ich dachte bei den Vorschlägen & Möglichkeiten bzgl. des Wetters eher an die anderen...
Sei's drum, Deine Anmerkung war trotzdem witzig zu lesen bzw. gut nachzuempfinden.

Allerdings komme ich mit dem angegebenen Link nicht auf die Walhallbiker.de.vu Seite sondern nur auf die nic.de.vu HP!
Ist die Wal.biker Seite noch nicht eingestellt?

Wäre ja cool, wenn's trotzdem noch irgendwann mal mit nem gemeinsamen Trip klappen würde!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naptune (8. August 2004)

stroidl schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings komme ich mit dem angegebenen Link nicht auf die Walhallbiker.de.vu Seite sondern nur auf die nic.de.vu HP!
> Ist die Wal.biker Seite noch nicht eingestellt?
> 
> Wäre ja cool, wenn's trotzdem noch irgendwann mal mit nem gemeinsamen Trip klappen würde!?



Doch, hatte nen tippfehler im link
hier nochmal der link


----------



## stroidl (9. August 2004)

Hi Naptune,

wollte Dir grad über Last-Minute-Biking noch eine Mitteilung zur heutigen Tour machen...hab aber dann erst bemerkt, daß man dort keine Infos eintragen kann!
Hab leider noch ein bißerl zu tun, daher wird die Nacht und der heutige Tag etwas kurz für ne Tour.
Sofern Du sie auf Dienstag verschieben könntest, wäre ich gerne dabei - und vielleicht dann auch die anderen!?

Die Walhalla-HP ist echt ne feine Sache...


----------



## naptune (9. August 2004)

Servus,
klar kann ich die Tour verschieben. 
Dann treffen wir uns morgen um 10h am Chinesturm in Donaustauf.


----------

